# Get some backs up.....BEST HOMAGE :)



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

OK grit your teeth purists. A thread for BEST homage NOT COPY.

For me for fifty smackers, sapphire glass, Miyota Movement, solid bracelet........

The Blenheim Navigator



Go on I dare you..... 

Cheers


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

This TW Steel homage is currently one of my favourites :laugh:










Seriously though, I'm rather taken by the new Evant Tropic which is a a homage of the Breguet 1646:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

This has to be up there as one of the best homage timepieces.

The Rolex Perpetual Bubbleback, 'their' first self winding automatic wristwatch in 1931.

1940's example...



















After much litigation they finally had to admit they were late to the table! 










Did anyone mention their disapproval of homages ?

:laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> This has to be up there as one of the best homage timepieces.
> 
> The Rolex Perpetual Bubbleback, 'their' first self winding automatic wristwatch in 1931.
> 
> ...


 Disapproval? It's lurking there Alan :huh:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

How about this one?



It's black-bezel brother is pretty good too...



J


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@JimboJames1972

I'd say a bit more than pretty good IMO, James.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JimboJames1972 said:


> How about this one?


 

Steihart homage



















:biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Steihart homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have what you like, others love their Steinhart. World not not big enough for both? I would never have guessed you would be the first one to get prune faced about this thread :tongue: yes I would


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> You have what you like, others love their Steinhart. World not not big enough for both? I would never have guessed you would be the first one to get prune faced about this thread :tongue: yes I would












:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

:laughing2dw:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


 Wish I had that much hair......and more homages :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> Wish I had that much hair......and more homages :thumbsup:


 You could get some "Homage hair". :laughing2dw:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> This has to be up there as one of the best homage timepieces.
> 
> The Rolex Perpetual Bubbleback, 'their' first self winding automatic wristwatch in 1931.
> 
> ...


 The oyster wasn't even the first "waterproof" wristwatch, the Brook & Son Submarine watch was there a full 11 years before Rolex










Advert from 1916










It was also anti-magnetic 13 years before Tissot claimed it.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

W. Pettit & Co (London) exhibited a waterproof pocket watch at the Great Exhibition, London in 1851.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RWP said:


> OK grit your teeth purists. A thread for BEST homage NOT COPY.
> 
> For me for fifty smackers, sapphire glass, Miyota Movement, solid bracelet........
> 
> ...


 How do you differentiate between a Homage and a Copy?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> You could get some "Homage hair". :laughing2dw:


 I doubt I could find anything so invisible. Looking at the colour I'm guessing that is " North of the Border" wig 

My rule of thumb......a homage has the makers name on it and is not quite identical. I suppose there is a spectrum of homages...........down to near copies,

Is this a homage?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*You don't see too many of these on the Forum. Unlike Steinharts ,Alphas and other clones, it's not a cheap copy of a Submariner. Even Mr. Bond would approve. It's my favorite watch. Better than my Tudor and Omega in every respect. Put a Rolex logo on it and people would take a picture of it to the bathroom and pleasure themselves.*

*( Steel helmet and kevlar on. he he he..)*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> *You don't see too many of these on the Forum. Unlike Steinharts ,Alphas and other clones, it's not a cheap copy of a Submariner. Even Mr. Bond would approve. It's my favorite watch. Better than my Tudor and Omega in every respect. Put a Rolex logo on it and people would take a picture of it to the bathroom and pleasure themselves.*
> 
> *( Steel helmet and kevlar on. he he he..)*


 You're doing it all wrong, if you are going take the p!ss and go for a micky mouser you at the very least have to do it properly.












:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like this one..


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The Ternos is a good Sub homage, and it's exceptionally high quality too.










See that cyclops, proper 2.5x magnification on that. Finish is perfect. Bezel is very crisp, case is crisp, bracelet is excellent and the lume is even.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably personally my old Longines Legend Diver it was a fab homage to the original and a snip in comparison at 1300 quid...even the blooming lugs were too long just like the original. Funny thing you know even a modern Daytona is an evolved Homage. They are quiet acceptable at all levels. If I was pushed enough I reckon I could justifiably defend and win any case for them... :yes:

I'm £350 p/h...



BondandBigM said:


> Steihart homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that leather a https://www.grandprix-originals.com/en/ (by definition a contradiction in terms - like socialist worker - so i'm told...) a homage to the one McQueen wore... :biggrin:


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Used to think the PRS68 was a good homage, here's mine pictured with my 6105. 
Nothing beats the real thing however.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Steihart homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can also probably destroy any argument defending them...again I'm £350 p/h :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> Is that leather a https://www.grandprix-originals.com/en/ (by definition a contradiction in terms - like socialist worker - so i'm told...) a homage to the one McQueen wore... :biggrin:


 Sorry to disappoint

:laugh: :laugh:

It's a very original Lambretta from before they were cheapos in Sports Direct.










:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 wonderful at least I can depend on you as my 'reconciling' item...thank goodness some things are credible.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> W. Pettit & Co (London) exhibited a waterproof pocket watch at the Great Exhibition, London in 1851.


 They displayed it in a bowl filled with water and fish, something Rolex did in the 1930s. I'm starting to see a pattern here 

Does the sub not homage the 50 fathoms as well?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Lambrettas are/ we're scooters, petrol powered hoovers.........who cares whether that's a knock off or not, unless you wear a Parka :huh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

you won't believe this @BondandBigM but its just dawned on me someone called me a how do I put this?...I'll do my best...'self induced 4 knuckle shuffler'. I thought he was on about boxing moves...I'm dim often. 

Back on topic did you know that there is really no such thing as homage? Again i'm £350 quid an hour.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lampoc said:


> This TW Steel homage is currently one of my favourites :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> They displayed it in a bowl filled with water and fish, something Rolex did in the 1930s. I'm starting to see a pattern here
> 
> Does the sub not homage the 50 fathoms as well?


 Around 1932 Omega developed what's regarded as the first dive watch, it was called the 'Marine'

In 1953 Blancpain Developed the FF (Fifty Fathoms) for the French Navy. Blancpain was the only Swiss company prepared to take on the task of developing a dive watch to specific standards/specifications.....Rolex & other leading Swiss manufacturers declined the opportunity!

12 months later Rolex presented the submariner.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

animalone said:


> Does the sub not homage the 50 fathoms as well?


 I've read somewhere that it was actually a Squale design and case build originally, but I may have that wrong through impartation of 'internet-published "facts" '.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Screw down crown.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Rolex purchased the rights to a design by Paul Perregaux & George Perret for a water tight crown.

Hans Wilsdorf certainly recognised a good invention/design.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This is just too funny

Omega, Squale, The Bread Brand, parkas, willie waving yada yada y ada

:laugh: :laugh:

@RWP

Actually the original Mods were into Italian suits and quality kit, it was a style thing, something I'm reasonably sure you don't know much about.

Google "Rod the Mod" he probably wouldn't have been seen dead in a damp parka.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Hans Wilsdorf certainly recognised a good invention/design.


 And knew how to market it


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> This is just too funny
> 
> Omega, Squale, The Bread Brand, parkas, willie waving yada yada y ada
> 
> ...


 I rode a motorbike Bond, not a road going hoover, and as I am older than you I am damn sure I remember Mods, preening wimps  ........the idea was to ride up alongside them and give the side panel a hefty push with your foot ( bit naughty).

Do you stand in front of a mirror daily and chant....." my watch is not a homage."

All very strange


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> And knew how to market it


 Certainly did.










Bought and paid for.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> Do you stand in front of a mirror daily and chant


 The hell I do. :laughing2dw:










Mind you Ann Margaret wouldn't look so good on a Vespa. :yes:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Certainly did.
> 
> 
> 
> Bought and paid for.


 Sorry, let me get this straight are Rolex trying to claim they invented the testimonial concept??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> Sorry, let me get this straight are Rolex trying to claim they invented the testimonial concept??


 Didn't they ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

WRENCH said:


>


 She'd look good in a dress made from a bin bag frankly. When Ann Margaret's in the photo, everything else is neither here nor there! :notworthy:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Want one of these ??










Then get one of these...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Quite!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

RWP said:


> Do you stand in front of a mirror daily and chant....." my watch is not a homage."
> 
> All very strange


 Correct !!!

In my Armani pants

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Didn't they ? :laughing2dw:


 Don't know about paid for, but there are certainly testimonials about watches going back to the Boer wars.

The submarine watch I posted above had a testimonial from the commander that commissioned it printed in The Scotsman newspaper at the time. Just not a full page front page advert.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

This thread is great! :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Didn't they ? :laughing2dw:


 Doesn't work

Still bald!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Karrusel said:


> Doesn't work
> 
> Still bald!


 You're dabbing it on the wrong end.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Correct !!!
> 
> In my Armani pants
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 American or British ? :huh:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Filterlab said:


> You're dabbing it on the wrong end.


 That explains my hairy ass


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Filterlab said:


> You're dabbing it on the wrong end.


 Sh#t

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> This thread is great! :laugh:


 Correct

:laugh: :laugh:

Best laugh I've had on a Friday night for ages.

:biggrin:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Correct
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 And almost 11% of the replies are on topic! Bonus. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

animalone said:


> Just not a full page front page advert.


 That was a "clever" advert as it was designed to look like news. Rolex are a marketing company that also make watches. ouch.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> American or British ? :huh:


 Eyetalian

Although to be fair Big M bought me them so probably China

:huh:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> And almost 11% of the replies are on topic! Bonus. :laugh:


 What do you expect

Vodka & Red Bull, good lads onside @Nigelp and an @RWP post.

11% is as good as it's going to get

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty efficient for a watch forum! :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Eyetalian
> 
> :huh:
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Eh, terminology.

American.










British.










:huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> That's pretty efficient for a watch forum! :biggrin:


 These nubies have no idea.

We just need @Griff and @Stan or is that kid on tank commander that really worked in Woolies to make a comeback and the job will be done.

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BlueKnight said:


> *You don't see too many of these on the Forum. Unlike Steinharts ,Alphas and other clones, it's not a cheap copy of a Submariner. Even Mr. Bond would approve. It's my favorite watch. Better than my Tudor and Omega in every respect. Put a Rolex logo on it and people would take a picture of it to the bathroom and pleasure themselves.*
> 
> *( Steel helmet and kevlar on. he he he..)*


 That looks good but does not immediately look like a copy/homage although possibly `inspired by'. The bezel has the 15 minute countdown for sailing and the bezel/dial combination does not shout "Rolex copy" unlike the one in the original post (unless someone posts a picture showing this is also a Rolly look alike).


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Filterlab said:


> She'd look good in a dress made from a bin bag frankly. When Ann Margaret's in the photo, everything else is neither here nor there! :notworthy:


 Old school cool.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Old school cool.


 Is Anne Margaret in the background somewhere........I can't quite see....where's my specs....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is Anne Margaret in the background somewhere........I can't quite see....where's my specs....


 James Coburns smiling.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> James Coburns smiling.


 And they've all got shades on...was she really that brilliant?..........


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep. Splash protection.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> And they've all got shades on...was she really that brilliant?..........


 Not as brilliant as Beatrice Shilling.










Who designed something to do with the Spitfire's air intake, known as "Miss Shillings Orifice" :laughing2dw:

And damn sexy with it too.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Not as brilliant as Beatrice Shilling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell.......anyone got some Viagra......... :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Not as brilliant as Beatrice Shilling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sexy......must be more than appears  Love the leathers and helmet :thumbsup: . But sexy?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Bloody hell.......anyone got any Viagra......... :laugh:


 You won't need any once you've seen her orifice.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Shilling's_orifice


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You need to go back to school, its, like most micky mousers, an "almost" baring a bit of 18K a dead ringer for a Serti dialled Sub

:laugh: :laugh:



BondandBigM said:


> You need to go back to school, its, like most micky mousers, an "almost" baring a bit of 18K a dead ringer for a Serti dialled Sub
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> You won't need any once you've seen her orifice.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Shilling's_orifice


 I'm not sure that's going to be very palitable after those leathers come off....and I should really reprimand you in my role as a mod for posting such filth as references to ladies orifices........ :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm not sure that's going to be very palitable after those leathers come off....and I should really reprimand you in my role as a mod for posting such filth as references to ladies orifices........ :laugh:


 I post a factual article on an important bit of British aviation history and you have the affront to deem it as filth ?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm not sure that's going to be very palitable after those leathers come off....and I should really reprimand you in my role as a mod for posting such filth as references to ladies orifices........ :laugh:


 Consider yourself in disgrace Rog :huh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> Consider yourself in disgrace Rog :huh:


 Well really! The very first sentence is a euphanism in itself....

*Miss Shilling's orifice* was a very simple technical device made to counter engine cut-out.......

...Obviously meaning that the young lady's 'bits' were of a quality designed to maintain *ahem* optimum performance, with no 'droopage' involved............

As Nigel would say...I rest my case (at £350/hour).......

:laugh:


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@BondandBigM Nice watch just took look at there website pretty resonable

@Primaxuk typo sorry reasonable


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@BlueKnight @BondandBigM Of the two I prefer BlueKnight's version - I prefer the hour markers and overall it just looks more refined whilst the Rolex is a bit in-your-face :thumbsup:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Filterlab said:


> The Ternos is a good Sub homage, and it's exceptionally high quality too.
> 
> 
> 
> See that cyclops, proper 2.5x magnification on that. Finish is perfect. Bezel is very crisp, case is crisp, bracelet is excellent and the lume is even.


 Crisp and even? There's a Xmas carol in there somewhere :clap:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> Crisp and even? There's a Xmas carol in there somewhere :clap:


 Or a pizza. Wasn't it 'deep pan, crisp and even'? :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> What do you expect
> 
> Vodka & Red Bull, good lads onside @Nigelp and an @RWP post.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to end up being bound over to keep the peace if i carry on. What was the topic?


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Original (55mm) -- Wempe, Hamburg, 1941










Homage (a more manageable 40mm) -- Stowa, Engelsbrand, 2017










Not bad, IMHO.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> What was the topic?


 Something about blancmange I think.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have no problems with homage Watches.

Some folk just need to get over themselves no one takes any notice.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Filterlab said:


> Something about blancmange I think.


 looks like we've got another good lad here @BondandBigM


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> I have no problems with homage Watches.
> 
> Some folk just need to get over themselves no one takes any notice.


 You might be surprised, turn up at the footie in borerline fako Stone Island or Paul & Shark kit and the boys will soon be telling you how it is.

You'll be standing on your own.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> You might be surprise, turn up at the footie in borerline fako Stone Island or Paul & Shark kit and the boys will soon be telling you how it is.
> 
> You'll be standing on your own.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Don't do fakes so not a problem. :clap:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> Don't do fakes so not a problem. :clap:


 Have you been following this thread at all.

:laugh: :laugh:

I said "Borderline" as opposed to outright Fako.

Can you imagine turning up in your newly bought for fifty quid almost complete copy SI coat but the arm patch says Granite Island.

At half time the boys will be throwing their plastic pint pots at you after they've p!ssed in them and calling you every kind of [email protected] under the sun.

:biggrin:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Have you been following this thread at all.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 Followed it all the way through.

No problem. :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> You'll be standing on your own.


 Or on your head if you're not wearing a genuine


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Garry said:


> I like this one..


 So do I. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

RSR934 said:


> So do I. :thumbsup:


 Got one very similar and my Watchmaker at the time serviced and corrected the build issues, it now should run for many years.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Filterlab said:


> Or a pizza. Wasn't it 'deep pan, crisp and even'? :laugh:


 Excellent, hungry now though :biggrin:


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

PC-Magician said:


> I have no problems with homage Watches.
> 
> Some folk just need to get over themselves no one takes any notice.


 I'm generally puzzled why folks are happy with the sub clones from Steinhart, Invicta, Equals etc which look pretty much like Rolex Sub but people get upset about Seiko homages from Sharkey/Merkur????


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Not sure if this is a homage of anything but I have seen them with Cali style dials, The California dial is much nicer than this one imo :thumbsup:



















John


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

odyseus10 said:


> I'm generally puzzled why folks are happy with the sub clones from Steinhart, Invicta, Equals etc which look pretty much like Rolex Sub but people get upset about Seiko homages from Sharkey/Merkur????


 Well the funny thing for me is that I never regarded them as clones / copies etc, I just take them for what they are and Steinhart punch well above their weight.

Not an actual fan boy of the Rolex brand and never have been.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> You might be surprised, turn up at the footie in borerline fako Stone Island or Paul & Shark kit and the boys will soon be telling you how it is.


 Well I'm sure that means something but I haven't the faintest what. ... :biggrin: What the heck is a Stone Island and why would one want to wear one, and doesn't one wear one's teams colours when one is playing "footie" (presumably Association Football) ... ? :huh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

artistmike said:


> Well I'm sure that means something but I haven't the faintest what. ... :biggrin: What the heck is a Stone Island and why would one want to wear one, and doesn't one wear one's teams colours when one is playing "footie" (presumably Association Football) ... ? :huh:


 :laugh: :laugh:

https://www.stoneisland.co.uk/products/41449-david-tc-down-jacket-in-marine-blue-671541449v0028

Like I say if you turn up in a fifty quider Sport Direct Granite Island copy.

:biggrin:

Similarly with Paul & Shark Bretange jumpers which as an asides from football are 100% wool and so closely knitted they are virtually wind and waterproof. Not cheap but well worth the money. I have half a dozen or so, some are ten or more years old and still look like new.

https://paulandshark.co.uk/collections/knitwear

And the football connection, if you're standing on the terraces on a freezing cold Saturday afternoon you need a decent bit of kit.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Similarly with Paul & Shark Bretange jumpers which as an asides from football are 100% wool and so closely knitted they are virtually wind and waterproof. Not cheap but well worth the money. I have half a dozen or so, some are ten or more years old and still look like new.


 Yes but for a great deal less money you can buy the real deal in worsted wool, like real fishermen wear, not wannabe fishy jumpers in "virgin wool" .. :biggrin: ....... As usual, as soon as it's "fashion" it ten times the price, for half the quality.... :biggrin:

http://guernseyjumpers.com/shop/?ItemId=36


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

artistmike said:


> Yes but for a great deal less money you can buy the real deal in worsted wool, like real fishermen wear, not wannabe fishy jumpers in "virgin wool" .. :biggrin: ....... As usual, as soon as it's "fashion" it ten times the price, for half the quality.... :biggrin:
> 
> http://guernseyjumpers.com/shop/?ItemId=36


 Possibly on the price but the quality I'm not so sure. Particularly the Paul & Shark jumpers, seriously for a change they are really good and Stone Island coats are a bit collectable and not to shabby either.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Possibly on the price but the quality I'm not so sure.


 You really need to learn the difference between Worsted and the sort of wool you're talking about in those "fashion" sweaters if you want to talk about quality ....... :biggrin:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worsted


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

artistmike said:


> You really need to learn the difference between Worsted and the sort of wool you're talking about in those "fashion" sweaters if you want to talk about quality ....... :biggrin:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worsted


 Despite what you might think I've been round the block a few times and despite the "fashion lable" that people like to throw at expensive items you generally get what you pay for.

:biggrin:

And as an asides that Wikipedia can be edited by any random punter and being an old cynic I go on personal experience rather than believe what I read on the internet or some sales blurb.

Find a Paul & Shark retailer, have a look see and then get back to me.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Have you been following this thread at all.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> ...


 for anyone who was 11 in 1983 this is fact. Even at school aged 14 it had to be Reeboks and Nike anyone knows that the 80's ensured that






been no looking back has there?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> And as an asides that Wikipedia can be edited by any random punter and being an old cynic I go on personal experience rather than believe what I read on the internet or some sales blurb.


 You're really getting desperate now... :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Blazing Saddles homage. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Blazing Saddles homage. :laughing2dw:


 reminds me of my A level history tutor who detested people who wore their labels on the outside of their clothes. He was a great man.


----------

